# Has any one sold thru iCRAFT?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

A friend recommended this to me and I am just doing some research.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Never heard of it. Is it like Etsy?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I dont know , hope not, I am not really fond of etsy. still researching it.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

any chance you can let us know how you found that service ???


----------

